# The one that got away.



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

Walked a chuggin' spook jr all morning. Didn't do too bad, waded approximately a mile stretch. Picked up mainly small ones with a few 15"s sprinkled in.

















Always love when they take off down stream

Then it happened. As I was walking the spook I seen a wake coming from about 10 feet away and literally full leap out of the water and nose dive my spook.... set the hook and SNAP... my leader broke right in the middle. 12lb stren... not too sure what happened but I was pretty disappointed. To make things worse the smallie proceeded to leap out of the water trying to spit the lure...what a kick to the gut, it appeared to be a PB, a real monster...

After that I got a skinny deformed LmB and a few more on the popper


















Anyone else have any "the one that got away stories"

May make me feel better! Haha


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

use seagar as your leader.....


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Ur king of the river now man!!! Look at that rod bend.


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> use seagar as your leader.....



Been toying with the idea... I take it you have good luck with it ?


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Man that is heartbreaking when your line snaps on a possible pb. That had to have been a stud by how much bend was in the rod.

My one that got away story is I hooked into a pb smallie. I tried to horse it in and got it near the bank it turned and the line popped. I looked at my line and the knot pulled out. I'm not sure how big it was but it was definitely a pb for me.

I use straight braid on my topwater lures. I did use a leader for a bit till i sent a brand new whopper plopper sailing down the river when the leader knot gave out.


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

Aaron2012 said:


> Man that is heartbreaking when your line snaps on a possible pb. That had to have been a stud by how much bend was in the rod.
> 
> My one that got away story is I hooked into a pb smallie. I tried to horse it in and got it near the bank it turned and the line popped. I looked at my line and the knot pulled out. I'm not sure how big it was but it was definitely a pb for me.
> 
> I use straight braid on my topwater lures. I did use a leader for a bit till i sent a brand new whopper plopper sailing down the river when the leader knot gave out.



The rod bend photo was of a 15" I caught in a fast riffle. Lately I'll catch them in the calmer water but they bolt down stream in the fast water so it's like reeling in a barn door trying to get them back upstream. Just had to get a photo of it!


I like the idea of running straight braid as well. I was thinking running it to a quick snap so I can still quickly change out lures. 

I've had some knot problems in the past. User error for sure, this was the first time in a while I just had 12lb line break randomly. There had to be a knick in the line.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yep... it happens man! and you know what the funny thing is? You later find yourself pleading and praying that the fish actually spits the Lure and ends up OK, able to be caught again....


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> use seagar as your leader.....


Yep, Seagar 10# Floro leader and 10# Power pro braid


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

9Left said:


> yep... it happens man! and you know what the funny thing is? You later find yourself pleading and praying that the fish actually spits the Lure and ends up OK, able to be caught again....



That was the worst part. He actually came near me and I could see him in the water and it dampened my mood for quite some time because I was worried about it. It did have some cheap stock hooks on it though so I'm hoping they rust off or he actually did spit it.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

tylerd1994 said:


> *Anyone else have any "the one that got away stories"*
> May make me feel better! Haha


 A million of them . 
Looks like a fun day, Nice !
I'd Fish that same area in a day or two, you may catch that fish and you might find your lost lure.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

tylerd1994 said:


> Been toying with the idea... I take it you have good luck with it ?


30b power pro 8lb dia.....12 lb seagar3 to6 foot


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

For the big fellers....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol most everyone that fishes has the story of the one that got away....

I would also suggest floro if your running a leader. Why are you running a leader? 
Water clarity? Protection from abrasion? 
I'd even consider trying to fish with out the leader at all. 

Nice going on all the caught fish! Looks like fun...


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Time to stir the pot..fishing is a sport..sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. Braid is great for stacking the deck in your favor but in my humble opinion, the fish is at an unfair advantage. Plus, too many guys will hang a lure, not be able to free it or break the line then cut the crap leaving 20' to 40' of it floating around in the water, endangering any wildlife that frequents that area. I never use anything over 6lb test unless I'm striper fishing. Today the fish won, losing what was most likely the biggest BASS I've ever hooked in Ohio ( it was a smb). Thats why it is called the sport of fishing and not the sport of catching. My 2 cents.
Goodluck and good fishing!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

^that is a good point. It does seem when I find my lure hung on a remnant of someone else's fishing line it is more often than not a long strand of braid. Maybe there's something to your theory. 

Regarding straight braid vs braid + leader, I'm a leader convert after having run braid only for a couple years. Abrasion resistance, stealth, etc. are all reasons to do so but one of the biggest reasons is too often braid fouls the hook on the lure, particularly when throwing lures with two or more treble hooks. My usual setup during smallmouth season is 10 lb hi visibility Power Pro with 4 feet of 20 lb Seaguar red label. I fish some pretty gnarly rock and like the extra abrasion resistance of the 20 lb over 10. In winter months I will downsize to 10 lb or 6 lb fluorocarbon for added stealth and because less strength is needed when the fish are sluggish


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice report 


Braid for me isn't about stacking the deck in my favor. I switched over to it for snagging reasons. Braid has saved me a lot of money over the last few years on lures.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

IMO --That 30 lb stuff is the scourge of the river, I get hung on it all the time and of course there's no breaking it not to mention I've had it wrapped around my feet, thankfully no treble hooks in my legs ( yet), what ever happened to 4 ,6 lb or even 8 lb mono ??
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

garhtr said:


> IMO --That 30 lb stuff is the scourge of the river, I get hung on it all the time and of course there's no breaking it not to mention I've had it wrapped around my feet, thankfully no treble hooks in my legs ( yet), what ever happened to 4 ,6 lb or even 8 lb mono ??
> Good luck and Good Fishing !



If you like to use baitcasting equipment and heavy/large lures having above 8lb is nice. I typically use 12lb mono on my casting outfits but I've noticed smoother casting with the braid. I bounce back and forth and have never been able to commit to a certain line I feel.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

garhtr said:


> IMO --That 30 lb stuff is the scourge of the river, I get hung on it all the time and of course there's no breaking it not to mention I've had it wrapped around my feet, thankfully no treble hooks in my legs ( yet), what ever happened to 4 ,6 lb or even 8 lb mono ??
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


6lb Trilene xt is what I have used for over 30 years..if it is not broke, dont fix it. In 30 years I've hsd 2 fish break my line.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

afishinfool said:


> Time to stir the pot..fishing is a sport..sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. Braid is great for stacking the deck in your favor but in my humble opinion, the fish is at an unfair advantage. Plus, too many guys will hang a lure, not be able to free it or break the line then cut the crap leaving 20' to 40' of it floating around in the water, endangering any wildlife that frequents that area. I never use anything over 6lb test unless I'm striper fishing. Today the fish won, losing what was most likely the biggest BASS I've ever hooked in Ohio ( it was a smb). Thats why it is called the sport of fishing and not the sport of catching. My 2 cents.
> Goodluck and good fishing!


6 pound test? Let's just wear the fish out until they have no endorphins left inside them braid is fine if you have to cut it cut it close you get a better feel when you're fishing with braid monofilament kills wildlife and causes issues just like braid does . We only had braided line in the old days....remember....


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

How much fun is it Fighting a fish on 30 lb test ? I agree there is a fine line between to heavy or to light. 
I find way to much heavy line in my favorite river, if I break 6 or 8 lb mono it normally breaks close to my fly or lure.
I don't like that heavy stuff but to each his own-- use what you have success with (but I still won't like it )
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yea... really never used anything more than 6 pound mono when I'm river fishing ...although I have used 20 and 30 pound braid… The fight in the fish does not seem to be any less to me, the rod Bends just the same.. The only thing missing is the sound of the drag peeling out...I love that sound


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> How much fun is it Fighting a fish on 30 lb test ? I agree there is a fine line between to heavy or to light.
> I find way to much heavy line in my favorite river, if I break 6 or 8 lb mono it normally breaks close to my fly or lure.
> I don't like that heavy stuff but to each his own-- use what you have success with (but I still won't like it )
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


the braid is just as thin....the feel is what makes it good. anything less than 30 lb test gets so thin its hard to tie a double uni knot.....old eyes i guess


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm a mono man 6-8lb is all I need. And no need to wear fish out like Tom believes. Tried braid when I felt shamed into it by social media, advertising, tv and magazines etc. Did nothing for my fishing.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe you play around with them..I dont..I winch them to me or I lose them..2 fish broken off in 30+ years is a pretty good ratio for the number of fish landed...all on 6lb mono.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry Tylerd1994 for the hijack..nice catches.


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

afishinfool said:


> Sorry Tylerd1994 for the hijack..nice catches.



No issue, but I'm not quite sure why there needs to even be an argument. Obviously only using 1 type of line at one size for river fishing may lead to simplicity and get the job done. But it isn't necessarily the best way or the way everyone wants to do it. I use mono from 4lb for my light gear up to 20lb for my cat rigs. If I only used 6lb test for all my river bass fishing I feel I wouldn't be able to do all the things I wanted to do. 90% of the time I use 4-8lb mono for the lures I throw, but it is very nice to use 12lb mono and or braid for heavy lures and expensive lures due to snags. Most suggestions for baitcasting reels , if that's what you like to use, say use at a minimum 12lb mono line due to needing a line diameter that doesn't bind on itself. So if someone is tossing a large topwater lure, it'll be common to see heavier line sizes to accommodate casting gear and mitigate snapping the line. I came to this conclusion after seeing an $8 lure go flying because my bail closed over mid cast on 6lb test. 

My father uses nothing but 4-6lb mono. I use a little bit of everything, we've never had an argument about it. Because we aren't the fisherman leaving half a spool of line in the river, or killing fish by negligence. Neither are any of you gentleman I presume. We are the people preserving and promoting the quality of our waterways. Those who trash the water will trash it regardless of what type of line they use.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

tylerd1994 said:


> Most suggestions for baitcasting reels , if that's what you like to use, say use at a minimum 12lb mono line due to needing a line diameter that doesn't bind on itself. So if someone is tossing a large topwater lure, it'll be common to see heavier line sizes to accommodate casting gear and mitigate snapping the line.


Wondering if you might have a link to where this was discussed. I use 10 lb FC on nearly all casting setups due to lures being tank tested on ten pound line (though technically tested on mono). This way I'm assured the depth I'm reaching on the various Rapala DT series cranks. On the other hand if I could minimize the occasional spool overrun by going up in diameter that may be a worthwhile trade off particularly on rigs that are primarily used in skinny rivers where depth isn't as necessary


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

RiparianRanger said:


> Wondering if you might have a link to where this was discussed. I use 10 lb FC on nearly all casting setups due to lures being tank tested on ten pound line (though technically tested on mono). This way I'm assured the depth I'm reaching on the various Rapala DT series cranks. On the other hand if I could minimize the occasional spool overrun by going up in diameter that may be a worthwhile trade off particularly on rigs that are primarily used in skinny rivers where depth isn't as necessary


https://www.bassresource.com/bass-fishing-forums/topic/117424-what-line-for-first-baitcaster/


Just from googling it a lot I don't ever see guys using much lower than 10lb mono diameter. I've used 10 as well and I did have more overruns with it compared to heavier tests. Granted if your exceptionally skilled casting a baitcaster I'd imagine the smaller diameter lines may be serviceable. My point was at least for me, using 12lb-15lb diameter line for casting reels makes life a lot easier with casting. I don't use that because I need too for fighting fish, I'd rather use lighter line if it results in further casts. But once I start going lower I get an occasional overun on the water that just ruins my trip. It's not about being able to horse the fish in, and it sure doesn't feel like an unfair advantage to me when using treble hooked lures. Horsing a fish with trebles and a stiff rod sounds like a disastrous game plan, not an advantage.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks. My primary reliance on 10 lb has always been the perception that it offered the best compromise between stealth, strength, and accuracy in lure running depth. I'm no KVD, but I can sling a bait caster pretty well. Lightweight lures at night (when I can't see them approach final landing or hear the reel slow down due to lots of ambient road noise) does result in occasional overrun. Any mitigation of this would be beneficial.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I always used 6 to 8 lb mono or flouro and still do.....but I always have 1 or 2 rigged up with 8 lb dia braid;;;;


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Pike! Of the 7 pike I've ever had hit, only one wasn't lost as a result of breaking off line, usually on the initial bite or hook set. I use 6lbs trilene xt like 90% of the time.(not including cat fishing) The one pike I did land, was on a live bait rig with 10# flr., and actually broke me off when I got it to the bank. 6# mono is pretty tough. It's about the way you fight em. Horse them when they're on the chill mode of fight. They run, let em, but use your rod to guide them into calmer waters and maintain the expedient retrieve when they settle again. 

Now, I do use a few other lines for specific purposes. On my whopper poppers, I've been using 12# mono leftover from the maumee walleye run rod. Mostly because topwaters have been lost several times on light line. And why waste a while spool of line. On my saugeye rod, twenty pound Powerpro has done well by me for feeling the ticks. Obviously 20# isn't necessary to haul in an eye, even the bigguns, but it's saved enough roagues of mine to keep it on. 

To me, it's all situational. For instance, my two main cat rigs are 25# mono on baitcaster, and 40# braid on my spinning reel. Mono for open water with limited snag potential. But fishing wood piles for flats, you need no stretch and wrenching power to yank em out of the structure. 

And take it from someone who intentionally throws 8/0 hooks into wood, braid is not impossible to break off. Cutting your line is irresponsible and an unnecessary waste of line. There are some techniques to avoid adding to the river nests of braid. For one, so you don't chop off a finger, wrap your hand in some type of durable clothe and wrap the line around the clothe. Secondly, if you can't break it from just pulling it, let out some slack and snap it tight as fast and hard as possible. Braids biggest downfall of not being shock resistant is the greatest advantage to not littering the river with braid. Trust me, if you think breaking off braid is tough from the bank, try it while on the yak. Lol

Nice fish BTW OP, really enjoyed reading the reports you've made on here. Of course, I may be biased towards river rats!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

tylerd1994 said:


> No issue, but I'm not quite sure *why there needs to even be an argumen*t. Obviously only using 1 type of line at one size for river fishing may lead to simplicity and get the job done. But it isn't necessarily the best way or the way everyone wants to do it. I use mono from 4lb for my light gear up to 20lb for my cat rigs.



I would call this more of a desscusion than an argument and I love seeing how others go about catching fish.
I'm probably never going to use braid or floro but that certainly doesn't mean it doesn't have a place, I'm pretty resistant to change and tend to stick with what works for me but I have considered floro and appreciate any input provided.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm a big braid fan, specifically the HI VIS. I use 10lb on spinning outfits and 15lb on baitcasters. Both have Seaguar leaders in 8 and 12 lb respectively - so when need to break off , break at the leader. Works well for me !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I would call this more of a desscusion than an argument and I love seeing how others go about catching fish.
> I'm probably never going to use braid or floro but that certainly doesn't mean it doesn't have a place, I'm pretty resistant to change and tend to stick with what works for me but I have considered floro and appreciate any input provided.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I never thought id use braid again after {the old days} But its so improved and has gained a place in my arsenal again.....T


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

What are the benefits of braid vs floro vs mono ? I've considered using floro for winter saugeyes but I recently found a 1400 yard spool of bass pro Excel 8 lb test, it might last me for the rest of my life. 
I've stuck with mono mainly because that's what I use to build my leaders for fly-fishing but I'm considering a change to floro leaders for the fly stuff and maybe spinning.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ehh... flouro it's pretty abrasion resistant to rocks n such, and very low vis in Clearwater conditions ... personally, I have used flourocarbon and i cant stand the stuff..
Braid has many benefits, you can get 10 to 20 times the strength of mono in the same diameter of line , so spooling up a light action spinning rod with 15 pound braid is very easy, and very castable ... but again, I have used braid ,and when that **** gets wrapped up, or in a small tangle...it seems like the only hope is to cut the line because you're never going to get it untangled...
... 6 pound or 8 pound mono is really all I have ever needed for river fishing ..as long as you have a reel with a good drag system, and good bearings, any fish can be brought to hand


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I also can't stand floor for a main line. I use it to tie harnesses,Snell hooks,and only if the waters clear or I'm tossing lipless cranks or blade baits I use it as a leader. But only 18" or so. 
I use braid on every rod I use to cast with and on my inland trolling rods. 
Braid never goes bad like mono can. It lasts way longer on a spool. A lot of guys use a backing,I don't. I use the wide rubber bands asparagus is wrapped in then apply my line over that. Or a couple wraps of electric tape. This helps with braid digging into itself on a snag or hard fighting fish. It's sensitive as can be. And in many cases 10lb rest is as strong as 20lb test... you can reel it into a second reel and "re-use" it... 
I love the stuff


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have used p-line flouroclear line with good results. It's a flourocarbon coated line. I use it for my leaders and its strong too. I bought a spool of it a few years ago and have enough to last a few more years.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

garhtr said:


> What are the benefits of braid vs floro vs mono ? I've considered using floro for winter saugeyes but I recently found a 1400 yard spool of bass pro Excel 8 lb test, it might last me for the rest of my life.
> I've stuck with mono mainly because that's what I use to build my leaders for fly-fishing but I'm considering a change to floro leaders for the fly stuff and maybe spinning.
> Good luck and Good Fishing


Braid = No stretch. Sensitivity. No memory (if that is desired). Superb strength for the diameter.
Fluoro = Low stretch. Nearly invisible under water. Abrasion resistance. Slightly smaller diameter per pound-test versus nylon mono
Nylon mono = Floats. Low cost. Stretch.

Each line has a purpose. I run FC on designated cranking setups because it sinks. I also use it on a crappie rig where I'm fishing live bait or small jig under a float. Mono is tough to beat for top water where a sinking line will impede the action. Braid is superior for finesse spinning setups, particularly in the winter where taps can be light and you need to feel every pebble on the river bottom but I would not run braid on a cranking setup where I want a certain amount of give. 



Aaron2012 said:


> I have used p-line flouroclear line with good results. It's a flourocarbon coated line. I use it for my leaders and its strong too. I bought a spool of it a few years ago and have enough to last a few more years.


Same here. For my daily driver, a 7' medium power fast action Avid-X and a Lew's Tournament MB, I like it. Basically a nylon coated with FC offers a happy medium between the two. Heck of a lot cheaper than straight FC too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> Braid = No stretch. Sensitivity. No memory (if that is desired). Superb strength for the diameter.
> Fluoro = Low stretch. Nearly invisible under water. Abrasion resistance. Slightly smaller diameter per pound-test versus nylon mono
> Nylon mono = Floats. Low cost. Stretch.
> 
> ...


I think braid will cut the water just as much as floro will sink. You would get better diveing distance from your crankbaits with braid then fc of the same lb strength......


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think braid will cut the water just as much as floro will sink. You would get better diveing distance from your crankbaits with braid then fc of the same lb strength......


True, braid likely will run deeper for equal pound test attributable to its thinner diameter (less resistance or drag). I still like a little give on cranking setups though that can be accomplished in part with rod selection. All personal preference. 

I failed to mention one technique where braid reins supreme: pitching and flipping. When punching through heavy mats of vegetation thin diameter braid slices through the cover better than other line types


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm convinced, 10 lb braid it is --What kind ? What leader and what knot ? 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I'm convinced, 10 lb braid it is --What kind ? What leader and what knot ?
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I would/do use 10# power pro. It's cheapest at Wal-Mart and Meijer. I use Palomar know straight to a snap. 
I've always bought the cheapest floro I could find for leaders an use a double uni to connect braid-floro


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

^ditto except I prefer Seaguar red label for the leader


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Power pro spectra braid hi vis yellow or green. Good stuff really quite going through the guides.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Power pro original Hi VIS Yellow ! And any of the Seaguar fluros- I use the Invisix. Works wonderful !
And double uni to uni !


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I think a lot of guys forget their 6th grade arithmetic. I am a fly-fisherman and I got my PB small mouth this summer, a 17" on 4x or 5x tippet. I think 4x is around 6#, 5x is 4#. How many people think they are going to catch a 10# fish? You can catch an 8lb fish on 6# line. Use your rod and move the fish with the bend. This ain't a contest where we have to reel in a 3 lber as fast as possible. The lighter line is easy to handle and easier to tie knots with. I find the larger diameter stuff will slip easier and I have to always use an improved clinch if I use 3x which is 8#.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

18inchBrown said:


> I think a lot of guys forget their 6th grade arithmetic. I am a fly-fisherman and I got my PB small mouth this summer, a 17" on 4x or 5x tippet. I think 4x is around 6#, 5x is 4#. How many people think they are going to catch a 10# fish? You can catch an 8lb fish on 6# line. Use your rod and move the fish with the bend. This ain't a contest where we have to reel in a 3 lber as fast as possible. The lighter line is easy to handle and easier to tie knots with. I find the larger diameter stuff will slip easier and I have to always use an improved clinch if I use 3x which is 8#.


heavier line for the conditions


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

18brown...you are correct, if you are well-versed in fighting fish, almost any fish can be brought to hand in our Ohio waters with lighter line... but when you're throwing a $15 Lure in very snaggy conditions, One good yank with 6 pound line is going to result in a $15 loss....these guys are not necessarily using heavy line with the expectation of catching heavy fish


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

18inchBrown said:


> I think a lot of guys forget their 6th grade arithmetic. I am a fly-fisherman and I got my PB small mouth this summer, a 17" on 4x or 5x tippet. I think 4x is around 6#, 5x is 4#. How many people think they are going to catch a 10# fish? You can catch an 8lb fish on 6# line. Use your rod and move the fish with the bend. This ain't a contest where we have to reel in a 3 lber as fast as possible. The lighter line is easy to handle and easier to tie knots with. I find the larger diameter stuff will slip easier and I have to always use an improved clinch if I use 3x which is 8#.


It really don't have a lot to do with how heavy a fish is. But the power of the fish,the wider the fish tail the more water it pushes. The current you might be fighting the fish in,all of that comes into play. Even before I used braid,I used 6 and 8 lb mono. I didn't switch to 10 and 15lb braid because the fish where breaking my line. I switched because of the other qualities it has. It's thinner then the mono I was useing allowing me to cast further. It has absolutely zero line memory,and it holds up longerxsaving me money In the long run....... 
I fish with 10lb braid because I enjoy fishing with 10lb braid. 
The next guy fishes with 8lb mono because he enjoys fishing with 8lb mono. 
You use a fly rod because you like useing a fly rod.... 
Lol that's all


----------

